# Sore eye?



## lennysmum (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi All,
Just lookin for some advice before I go to the vet's tomorrow,my boy Lenny 8 and a half months old vaccinated but not neutered yet,free range house bunny(with supervision,otherwise free range in the big kitchen)lone bunny for now, seems in great form, eating etc, but has a very watery right eye,left eye looks ok? Any idea's what it could be? As i said goin to the vet in the morning,but is there anything I can be doing in the meantime??
Thank's in advance for any words of advice,
Sue,xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

I could be anything from a blocked tear duct to teeth root problems. Is the eye just watery or is it gunk?


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope your little lad is okay x


----------

